# Redundancy coming soon , new job.



## Inapickle (3 Sep 2020)

Just a question,
So getting my redundancy  in a couple of months but possibly have another job lined up, don’t know the start date yet.

So Say they want me to start the new job before my redundancy  comes in in the old job is it possible to work in the new job and be on holidays in my old job? couple of weeks max.

I have a good few weeks holidays built up, I’m not worried about paying the extra tax on my wages in the new job just would like to secure the role if  needed.
Will that affect my redundancy entitlements in the old job?
Totally different companies and not a job transfer or anything like that.


----------



## Clamball (4 Sep 2020)

Discuss your finishing date with your current job.  Say they want to make you redundant on 31 Oct, and say you want to take your 15 days annual leave before that so that your last working day will be the 5th October. 

It happens in regular job changes you don’t get your last pay cheque from your previous job until a week or two after you start your new job. Many people leave earlier than the last day they get paid for because of holidays.

Once you have agreed your final working day with your current job you can start your new job any time after that.

The only thing your current job might do is offer a completion bonus if you stay until the redundancy date so you may loose that, but many companies are happy to see people leave shortly after the decisions have been taken.


----------



## Inapickle (5 Sep 2020)

Hi thanks for the reply,  
My question is more related to the tax side of it as in will it affect  my entitlements To redundancy according to the state?


----------



## becky (5 Sep 2020)

When you are registering for you new job, ask to be set up for zero tax credits. When you get your last payslip you can ask revenue to be fix it. Lots of people have more than 2 jobs.


----------

